# Subs needed!



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

Looking for pick- ups or 1 tons 8ftplow/9 ft plow in Ma. (South Shore) $50 per hr. Can set up in local hotel if needed. Payed in full within 24 hrs.


----------

